# 4 weeks 4 days pregnant. no symptoms! :( worried!! ??



## babyblonde19

is any one 4 weeks with no symptoms :( im worried sick coz i dont feel like am pregnant. im hoping for lots of sickness and things just to put my mind at ease.

any one feel the same?? xx:shrug:


----------



## lehcaR

At 4 weeks i didn't feel like i was pregnant either, and i didn't get morning sickness until i was 6 or 7 weeks. I still have morning sickness now. Some people have no symptoms at all, and their baby is completely fine and healthy. Try not to worry too much it's still really early days.


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

Honestly, don't worry. I had nothing last pregnancy and this one is the same so far. My 13 month old is super healthy! 

You might wish you didn't have symptoms in a few weeks time. I am VERY lucky and I feel for the poor girls that really suffer with sickness, I would be rubbish at dealing with that x have a lovely pregnancy x


----------



## katstar

i was about 6 weeks when mine come hun. ;) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay babyblonde
I just want to put your mind at ease a little. I'm pregnant with number two and with both these pregnancies i have had no symptoms. All the way through my first pregnancy i didnt have anything and i had a healthy beautiful baby. It seems its the same with this one too...i'm 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant and again i dont have any symptoms. 
Its not as uncommon as one might think. No symptoms doesnt mean anything is wrong, everyone is different :) My 1 and a half year old who is trying to climb the radiator is proof hehe

Stay relaxed, rested and enjoy being pregnant :)

Congratulations by the way :)

xXx


----------



## babyblonde19

thanks everyone , im just getting worried lol , my digi only came up 1-2 other day bout 4 days ago. so i dunno if im 3 weeks or 4 weeks docs says 4 weeks 4 days .. ive been taking folic acid and just gotta wait to see midwife ..... drag ... drag... drag... wish we could all get scans at 6 weeks.. lol. im seeing a fortune teller tonight so maybe she will give me some good news. use have made me feel alot better coz im worried about the lack of symptoms mean baby died or a miscarriage :( i suffer from anxiety so i worry alot!. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katstar

1-2 weeks on digi is normal for 4 weeks hun. It won't turn 3+ till about 5 weeks. ;)


----------



## Isabel209

i am 7 weeks pregnant and i have no symptoms at all!!! i was worried too because my progesterone got very low... i am taking some progesterone suppositories now. hope it goes up or otherwise, i loose the baby. pray for me ladies XXX


----------



## Mari30me

I did not feel pregnant at 4 weeks. My MS did not show up until 6 weeks. Now I wish I felt like i did at 4 weeks! lol


----------



## AngelUK

I didn't have any symptoms till week 5 1/2 or 6. But then the nausea kicked in :S


----------



## Unbridled

I don't have morning sickness yet either. My doctor said it probably won't show up until around six weeks.


----------



## purplelilly

posted my thread right behind you hon,lol. 8+4 and almost no symptoms here. I have an appt next week and hoping they set me up for a scan soon to ease my worries!


----------



## SummerLily

im the exact same wth worrying hun . im 4weeks 3 days and have nothing either. .im also praying for some morning sickness just so i know everyhting is ok! 

either way im trying to enjoy this bit before all the symptoms do kick in !! xxx


----------



## Geegees

I don't have any either! Other than bigger boobs! 

Desperate for some more!! :)


----------



## PG5K

I feel the same though I have had some cramps and very tired.
Most people (my mom included) got m/s at 6 weeks. I'm taking it as a blessing I don't have it but it will be nice (almost!) to have some sign.

I'm just doing everything I can to be happy and healthy though i think it is normal to worry a bit. x


----------



## magicteapot

Hai! I didn' till 5 weeks, some peeps get it later though :) xx


----------



## louloubelle76

seems like yesterday i was 4 weeks, all i felt was period pains but not as strong, morning sickness started 6 weeks and has only started to ease of now.

you will get some soon enough :)


----------



## shorman

Aw I wouldn't worry abut it you still very early I found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks and didn't start to feel symptoms till about six weeks I think it's as your pregnancy hormones grow the symptoms start to grow but I guess it's different for everyone, I was always panicking about symptoms and you might find rough the whole of your pregnancy you won't have any as that happened to me in my second pregnancy :hugs:




https://lb2f.lilypie.com/4MPKp1.png

https://lb3f.lilypie.com/V3E8p1.png

https://davf.daisypath.com/KL6dp1.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev093pr___.png


----------



## mummy2be123

Dont worry its still early on yet :) I have had no symptoms at all i dont feel pregnant lol but with my son i had sickness from 5 weeks xxxx


----------



## Charlie_x

hey hunnie im 4+2 so 2 days behind you and im feeling nothing only sore bloobies and a bit of cramping but i dont know if thats cause ive got a new computer chair and my backs been killing me other than that nothing im really wishing for some sickness though :(


----------



## Clairex20

Im 6+5 and still no syptoms.. i just wanna get past 12+ so i no everything will be ok, i keep worrying thinking something is going to happen :( x



https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta5211.aspx


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta3ed0.aspx


----------



## collette86

mine started at 6 weeks :) just enjoy it whilst u dont have your head in the loo every morning lol xx


----------



## Isabel209

hi sweet, how are you ? i just came across your post and am texting you becasue i am in the same situation. i am 5wks pregnant and feel nothing at all. and my progesterone is low too. i already miscarried last september. i am afraid that it will happen again because we really want this baby. it is our first and this TTC journey has been so frustrating for us.

hope you are ok and would really appreciate your view 
xxx


----------



## kezie

hi i am 4wks 2 days n have no sickness abit of a dull pain in lower back but that could be due to work! i cant remember symptoms from last pregnancy as was near on 7 years ago! im also worrying something will go wrong :-(


----------



## MrsAmk

I am nearly 9 weeks and have no symptoms! :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

I know this is a super old thread (was googling) but I just wondered if everything turned out ok for everyone? I had 2 losses in 2012 with minimal symptoms then loads from 7dpo with my son now 6 months. I found out at 10dpo last week and im expecting again 4 weeks today with barely any symptoms and cant help but worry xxxx


----------



## MrsAmk

Oasis717 said:


> I know this is a super old thread (was googling) but I just wondered if everything turned out ok for everyone? I had 2 losses in 2012 with minimal symptoms then loads from 7dpo with my son now 6 months. I found out at 10dpo last week and im expecting again 4 weeks today with barely any symptoms and cant help but worry xxxx

yep, I guess I commented on this thread above yours (wow time has flown), and am pregnant again :) Both times never had any symptoms! I lost my first, but nothing to do with that (he was fullterm).


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much for replying, im so v sorry you lost your first lo xxxxxx Thank you for the comments it reassures me a lot xxxx


----------



## MrsAmk

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks so much for replying, im so v sorry you lost your first lo xxxxxx Thank you for the comments it reassures me a lot xxxx

Of course, dont worry :) I had zero symptoms again this time, and I loved it! I felt so energetic.


----------



## Oasis717

How lovely! I always enjoy the second trimester most after the worse of the sickness has gone and before the terrible heartburn sets in for me lol xxx


----------



## lcmorla

I am 9 weeks, 2 days. No pregnancy symptoms either besides a large appetite. Everyone tells me I'm one of the lucky few, thank goodness :)


----------



## Oasis717

My tests are getting lighter and lighter so unfortunately I think its failed:( xx


----------



## ShannonBree

babyblonde19 said:


> is any one 4 weeks with no symptoms :( im worried sick coz i dont feel like am pregnant. im hoping for lots of sickness and things just to put my mind at ease.
> 
> any one feel the same?? xx:shrug:

I didn't feel much either. Give it another week or two and you'll be feeling a whole lot!!! Good luck!!


----------

